# monofile schnur zum spinnfischen



## insomnium16 (9. Dezember 2011)

hey leute 
ich möchte jetzt gerne mit dem spinnfischen anfangen. leider kosten vernünftige geflochtene schnüre ja recht viel. da ich denke auch gerade am anfang öfters mal nen hänger etc haben werde wollte ich euch fragen ob man mit einer monofilen schnur nicht auch recht gut spinnfischen kann ? merke ich als anfänger eigentlich überhaupt nen unterschied ?
lg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: monofile schnur zum spinnfischen*

Solange Du nur mit Spinner, Wobbler oder Blinker angelst, kannst Du auch  monofile Schnur nehmen.
Spätestens wenn Du allerdings mit Gummi angeln möchtest kommst Du an einer geflochtenen nicht vorbei. Zumindest nicht dann wenn Du die Bisse erkennen möchtest....:m


----------



## insomnium16 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: monofile schnur zum spinnfischen*

hey da ich gerade mit gummifischen angeln wollte hat sich das ja wie viel meter brauch ich de ca. reichen 100 meter die kosten bei meinem händler 15 euro von berkley das wäre noch okay


----------



## mabo1992 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: monofile schnur zum spinnfischen*

ich hab mir die nanofile geholt bin sehr zufrieden.hast den vorteil das die bei geringen durchmesser schon viel tragkraft haben und merkst auch jeden kleinen bisswie bei der geflochtenen sind bloß noch ziemlich teuer#d


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: monofile schnur zum spinnfischen*

100m reichen. Besser sind 150m.
(Ich sag immer 50 zum abreißen und 100 zum angeln...)
15 Euro für 100m sind aber zuviel.


----------



## Franky (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: monofile schnur zum spinnfischen*



insomnium16 schrieb:


> merke ich als anfänger eigentlich überhaupt nen unterschied ?
> lg



Oh ja, der Unterschied ist schon recht ordentlich - zumindest wenn Du mit "normal" dimensionierten monofilen Schnüren auf "größere" Distanzen (> 10 m) angelst...
Normal heisst für mich in dem Fall irgendwas zwischen 0,2 und 0,3 mm - je dünner, desto "mehr" Dehnung. Mit Gummi kannst Du natürlich auch angeln - ging "früher" ja auch -  nur sind zaghafte Stupser und Bisse nicht so deutlich (bis gar nicht) wahrnehmbar, als mit Geflecht.
Spar dabei aber nicht unbedingt am letzten Cent. Gut geeignet sind Stroft GTM, Damyl Tectan oder falls Du noch bekommen solltest, die SiglonV "Premium" (steht noch Balzer drauf )
Falls Du vor haben solltest, bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt herum zu angeln, kommst Du an monofiler Schnur eh nicht vorbei. In geflochtener Schnur friert was Wasser, was unweigerlich zum Bruch führt.


----------



## FangeNichts5 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: monofile schnur zum spinnfischen*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> ich hab mir die nanofile geholt bin sehr zufrieden.hast den vorteil das die bei geringen durchmesser schon viel tragkraft haben und merkst auch jeden kleinen bisswie bei der geflochtenen sind bloß noch ziemlich teuer#d



Also die Nanofil ist zum Einsteigen m. M. n. ungeeignet. Dafür hat sie zu viele Tücken bspw. die Knoten 

Ich empfehle zum Gufieren die Power Pro, Preis/Leistungsverhältnis #6


----------



## insomnium16 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: monofile schnur zum spinnfischen*

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/cormorancorastrong300mgrn-p-5229.html

CORMORAN - Corastrong 300m grün für 20 euro mit 0.14 wäre die in ordnung für den einstieg ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: monofile schnur zum spinnfischen*

Nimm doch die PowerPro! Kostet wenn man die Versandkosten betrachtete, 
weniger als die Cormoran und hat sich mehr als bewährt.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-Sp...692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519c2bd6bc

Zum Thema Mono hat Tommi alles gesagt. Für Deine gewünschte Köderart nur bedingt geeignet...


----------



## Franky (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: monofile schnur zum spinnfischen*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nimm doch die PowerPro! Kostet wenn man die Versandkosten betrachtete,
> weniger als die Cormoran und hat sich mehr als bewährt.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-Sp...692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519c2bd6bc
> ...



Grundsätzlich ausnahmslos richtig!!! :q:q Aber ich lege hier ein Veto ein, was die Stärke angeht!!  Die amerikanischen 15 lbs sind nicht vergleichbar mit der "deutschen" 15 lbs-Schnur (0.13 mm, 8 kg)







Ich empfehle hier max. die amerikanische 10 lbs-Schnur (= unsere 15er mit 9 kg). Die 8er (=unsere 13er) reicht aber auch lockerst aus!


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: monofile schnur zum spinnfischen*

Theoretisch hast Du absolut Recht! Hab diverse Stärken der PP in Benutzung.
Das bisschen mehr "Stärke" der 15lbs Variante habe ich bewusst gewählt, da es sich hier anscheinend um einen Anfänger handelt und da es nach meiner Eigenen Erfahrung am Anfang doch gerne mal einen Hänger, Buschwurf usw mehr gibt wollte ich hier etwas "Puffer" mit auf die Reise geben. Damit kann man dann doch nochmal einen Haken aufbiegen, einen Stein umdrehen, einen Ast herangezogen oder etwas Abrieb verkraften usw.

Ansonsten hast Du absolut Recht!!! 
Nur unter die 10 sollte man nicht gehen da die Leine dann doch etwas zu platt ist.


----------

